# New Haven Shoreliner



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread will be a timeline of my progress in building a 12 x 4 O gauge layout for me and my kids. My focus is on the New Haven Shoreliner route from New Haven, CT to Boston, MA. The period will be the late 40's early 50's. This will primarily be a passenger route with some freight. 

I could use some help in trying to figure out what to turn that station that has to go in the middle of my layout into. Any one got any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

seabilliau said:


> I could use some help in trying to figure out what to turn that station that has to go in the middle of my layout into. Any one got any ideas?


SeaB,

"turn that station" ??? I'm not sure I understand your question ... can you elaborate? Do you mean turning a turntable?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## ricjus001 (Dec 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> SeaB,
> 
> "turn that station" ??? I'm not sure I understand your question ... can you elaborate? Do you mean turning a turntable?
> 
> ...


Im not an engineer, but I believe he meant *stanchion* in reference to the post holding up the floor above. 

Justin


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Darn autocorrect! Yes, it's supposed to be stanchion.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Darn autocorrect! Yes, it's supposed to be stanchion.



Put a Barbie doll hanging on it, make it a stripper's pole.:laugh:

You are not going to get rid of it all.

You could cut it out and add bracing to the beam, they sell the stuff to do it.
Expensive though.

How about a water tower?

I have seen a grain elevator made out of one.

Some kind of scratch built switch tower?

Just paint it Red White & Blue and hang a flag at the top.:thumbsup:


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe a factory smokestack? Oh! I know, space elevator. Yeah, space elevator.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Maybe a factory smokestack? Oh! I know, space elevator. Yeah, space elevator.


Yes in ALIEN green.:thumbsup:


A cell phone tower?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw a beautiful accomodation for a stanchion, once: they turned it into the Seattle Space Needle.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll toss in a big tree, like a sequoia tree. Then you can have a nice clear stream, maybe tea stained, muddy but differently not a blue one, run next to it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> I saw a beautiful accomodation for a stanchion, once: they turned it into the Seattle Space Needle.


Just a few ideas,

How about.......... going around the pole with scale steps and a hand rail?

Like a the way they put a ladder on a 100,000 gal storage tank. 
And at a few different levels put in observation platforms. Complete with mounted O gauge people and benches for viewing the RR.:thumbsup:

Like a lookout monument and the stanchion being the monument, except the stairs would be on the outside instead of the inside.

Wouldn't be hard just, a bunch of lumber (or styrene) and some time.

Heck nix the lumber stairs, with plaster cloth and old package packing foam you could build a rocky stair case all around the pole climbing to the top.:thumbsup:
You will be surprised at what you can do with plaster cloth. And it will adhere to the pole nice and easily and dry like concrete.

Use some plaster cloth to dress the pole with a rocky outside, And the stairs are built in the rock. Carved out of the rock.:thumbsup:

It has to be to scale though I think the further you put the stairs up the smaller they should be.
Then put on HO people level, a little further up put N and if you want to be extreme use a Z platform, up by the ceiling. 
Forced perspective. 
From the bottom to the top it should be to scale. Starting at the bottom with O then working up to (Z?)

Then billboard it as NEW _HAVEN_ VIEWS.
Blinking billboard......with spotlights.

Now, that is a few of my thoughts.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

big ed said:


> Put a Barbie doll hanging on it, make it a stripper's pole.:laugh:
> 
> I have seen a grain elevator made out of one.


My G.I. Joe would second the stripper pole idea!









I like the idea of making a grain elevator out of it. Then you would have something for your train to haul.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the water tower, just put a huge Styrofoam tank up above, it'll look great.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to do the 4x4 section like this and make the stanchion into a clock tower. This diorama will easily be able to transition from New England town to North Pole (a la Polar Express, my sons favorite movie, I think PE is to him as Star Wars was to me). 

My one concern right now is height of the arch trestle around the board. 4" seems too short, but 6"may be too tall. I will have about a ten foot run for the train to climb before it reaches the arch trestle which should be enough for 4" but I think I'm gonna try for 5" height of the brick arch trestle.

Again, this is just a sketch, I still need to layout the track to do the measurements.


----------

